# Solved: Change title bar in Joomla



## Mitjko (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello to all,

I have not that much experience with Joomla scripts, but all I ned is to change title of web page. For example:
if someone types: www.example.com I want to set title of web page that opens to something I want.
By title I meant what is shown in the attached picture.

Can you send me step by step instruction how to do this. I have not created web site with joomla originally.

Thank you


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Try this for size... Seemed to solve the problem for others.

Danny


----------



## garageguy-2010 (May 25, 2010)

Thats what i was looking for long time 

Thanks


----------



## Mitjko (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## brianzeng (Jul 2, 2012)

do you mean title that shows up in the web browser?
originally it might be the default home page,that an article,you might want to go to main menu,find the menu with the yellow star,then edit that menu,you will find place to change these words.
like this site,it's joomla site:http://www.youreusablebag.com/
when i first met this problem like you,but i am out.


----------

